
RAWGraphs: a missing link between spreadsheets and data visualization - abbe98
https://rawgraphs.io/
======
afandian
I hate to be that person but the donation banner ad at the top means only
about 20% of the screen shows the content. Can't really read what this is
about except through a narrow slot.

~~~
JadeNB
Not that it excuses bad design, but I always have Kill Sticky Headers
[https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers) , or one of the
other suggestions at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15123638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15123638)
, ready to deploy in such situations.

------
StacyRoberts
Covering half the screen with a blinky distraction begging for "donations"
before I even know your product is, is not the way to get them.

------
linuxdude314
This is pretty neat and will undoubtedly be useful to some! It reminds me of a
more fleshed out version of the graphing tool QZ made before their
acquisition.

[https://quartz.github.io/Chartbuilder/](https://quartz.github.io/Chartbuilder/)

------
kbenson
To the devs:

On mobile your header and the additional donation banner (which I don't see an
easy way to remove) take up about 45% of my screen, so it's very hard to see
what's on the page in question.

I understand you want donations, but I don't even know what this is yet and
it's pretty hard to find out given the very tiny window into your content. I'm
not the kind of person to donate to something without knowing what it is, and
at this point you're actively dissuading me from finding out. That's a good
way to get less donations and less users.

~~~
xtracto
I opened the page, saw some blinking thing that I could not removed and
immediately closed the page.

What is this? 1995?

------
syntaxing
This is pretty awesome, I wish there was a quick way to test this out locally
with a npm install.

------
shostack
Small suggestion, but I wish the gifs spent more time on each image. When I'm
trying to make out small details in screenshots it takes longer than the brief
amount of time allowed. Better yet, click to zoom screenshots.

------
tectec
This looks pretty cool, can it be embedded in a webapp to allow users to
create graphs with the webapp's data?

~~~
diggan
Seems to be open source
([https://github.com/rawgraphs/raw](https://github.com/rawgraphs/raw)) so you
should be able to.

